# Security cameras



## Vader809 (Jun 13, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a decent camera? The ones that I have looked at usually need an app downloaded for the cell phones. I'm not sure about what is secure for some of these apps.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 13, 2021)

We have a Ring doorbell camera. It works pretty well. We also have 4 cameras on the house that we got through our Xfinity account. They are "OK" at best. I may end up moving or replacing them. To be fair, part of that is because of the lazy installation guy. 

Both require a smart phone app. I don't know anything about the security of the apps beyond a password is used. It isn't an issue to me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2021)

We also have battery-powered ring cameras and spotlights on the front and back doors. They didn't need wiring but do need decent wifi access to work. 

Each unit has two batteries (costs extra fr the second one), but they last quite a long time between charges. We like them allot as we can see who is coming in, out, and around the house.

This is the exact model we have.
https://www.amazon.com/Ring-Spotlight-Battery-Security-Two-Way/dp/B0758L64L9/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=ring+camera&qid=1624446489&sr=8-2


----------



## jethro (Jun 23, 2021)

Yeah, almost all of them are going to require an app to be used. I have a fairly cheap model from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Security-Outdoor-Voger-Weatherproof-Detection/dp/B08FHS3W9X/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2M75LROHYT14U&dchild=1&keywords=security+cameras&qid=1624459789&sprefix=security+ca%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-5

Mine is an older version but it's the same idea. Can hear people, it records when there is an event... you can set it to do almost anything.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 23, 2021)

I have a couple of systems in my place. I have a Ring doorbell camera which works pretty well with the Ring App. I have an Arlo system that has its own base station with 3 camera's. It had 4 camera's when purchased but one faded to red. The battery life is good and you can get battery replacement adapters so you will not have to change batteries. You plug the adapter into the wall if there is an outlet close by. I also have a couple of IPC360 cameras which I prefer over the the previous ones mentioned. They are easy to operate with the IPC360 App and you can tilt and rotate them with the app to see around the room. I had a Mole camera at one time but it quit on me.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 8, 2021)

Vader809 said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent camera? The ones that I have looked at usually need an app downloaded for the cell phones. I'm not sure about what is secure for some of these apps.



I would ask, what is your intended use for the camera? Something for front door security would be totally different than for monitoring backyard activity? My friend bought a 4 camera wired system from Best Buy a couple years ago and it came with a monitor and hard drive for storing the data. I personally use a couple of battery operated trail cameras in my backyard. One is very stealthily placed and the other is more prominently located but in a locked security box. Both those are more designed for after the fact rather than live action though.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 8, 2021)

*Ring?* Isn't that the brand always mentioned for just easy is is to HACK into? ... and youse guys are using them for 'security' :shock: ?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 8, 2021)

DaleH said:


> *Ring?* Isn't that the brand always mentioned for just easy is is to HACK into? ... and youse guys are using them for 'security' :shock: ?



I have a Ring doorbell. Not sure what a hacker will get, other than seeing who is at my front door. It is pretty useful to see who is coming to the door. One time, a neighbor guy came to my front door to tell me one of my sprinkler pipes was broken. I thanked him over the Ring speaker from my daughter's house about 300 miles away. I could see the gusher from one of the other cameras. Fortunately I knew it would time out in a few minutes. A friend came over and turned that zone off until I got home to fix it. 

I have four other security cameras (not RING) with overlapping coverage. On top of that is a monitored alarm system. Thieves don't seem to care about cameras so much. But still, I guess it is some deterrent for the rookie crooks.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 9, 2021)

DaleH said:


> *Ring?* Isn't that the brand always mentioned for just easy is is to HACK into? ... and youse guys are using them for 'security' :shock: ?



First, _nothing_ with a WIFI connection is truly secure, from a "hackability" standpoint. There's just too many good hackers out there. The videos of hacked camera systems seem to be only those that have internal monitoring capabilities, thus WIFI. And if one hacks into a doorbell camera.......*BORING*!
There's really nothing of value to hack into one, unless you're just looking to scare or harass someone. Sure, if you're the victim, it's unsettling, but what's to be gained, in the long run, from a hacker's point of view? There's no monetary benefit, other hackers would probably call you a piker for targeting such a mundane...........well, target. 

Just my opine, in a three-week-old thread.....Roger


----------



## DaleH (Aug 9, 2021)

Good perspective & info Roger! Thanks!


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 10, 2021)

What bothers me more, concerning doorbell and outside camera systems in general, is that law enforcement agencies are starting to consider the records stored as "evidence", and thus they can confiscate them without warrants.
It represents another source of intrusion into your private matters, and a way to gain access to your home, (again without warrant). And to add insult to injury, YOU are paying for the equipment and service, while the state, (or general public, if you will), get the benefit.

It stinks of socialism, but now I'm bordering on political speech, so I'll stop there.

Just my radical 2-pence.....Roger


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2021)

Everything I've read says police can request the data but you can refuse to give it to them if they have no warrant. The decision to not give them the data isn't yours to make if the data is stored in the manufacturer's cloud. Then the manufacturer has the say so on turning over the data. The majority of those manufacturers say they will only turn it over with a warrant. 

Bottom line is that if you don't want the police from just taking your data, store it locally, and decline to surrender it without a warrant.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 10, 2021)

And a pushy prosecutor will threaten you, and possibly charge you, with obstruction of justice, or interfering with an official investigation.
Some of them are just that bad.

Roger


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2021)

Let them try.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't know guys. I look at this differently. I witness a crime, I'm happy to share that with the PD. My camera witnesses a crime, they can have that too. That is a lot different than someone having access to my personal life. But (there is always a "but", haha), if I ever thought I was being monitored or something like that, then it definitely would be an issue.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2021)

But just telling me that I MUST surrender the data is different than asking for it.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know about "data", but have no issue providing any information I might possess about a crime. But because someone is a witness doesn't mean they don't have rights. I think information can be obtained without a conflict with an individual's rights. And, you make a good point about the possible need for a warrant as a protection. I'm not a legal scholar, but think there might be laws that would prevent us from intentionally withholding evidence. So, if the PD says my camera might have captured something relevant, I don't think it unreasonable that I have to hand it over. Me personally, I would do it without a warrant. I can't think of a good reason why I wouldn't. But that is just me. 

.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 11, 2021)

If your camera records a crime and you hand over the information, they are going to look at that. What if, they see you doing something wrong that was recorded way earlier on the camera? Do you think they will let it slide? What if your HOA see's that your grass was 1/2" too high in the footage and comes after you for not maintaining your lawn after seeing it on the news? This comes to dash camera's. If you capture something on your dash camera it is a good idea to give them just as much as they need and no more. I have mine set up to do 3 minute loops. That way they can not go back and say he was speeding the day before and that shows he is irresponsible and must be at fault for the incident captured on the camera.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 11, 2021)

Ya know, in 1913, our government started a "program" in order to financially support the upcoming world war. It was touted as temporary, and voluntary. There was a new letter agency formed in order to oversee that very program.
It didn't really involve much intrusion into our lives and/or "possessions", and the general populace thought it a pretty decent idea.

The problem is, that the "program", and associated letter agency didn't go away after the war. Instead, it got bigger, and more intrusive, demanding more and more.

Finally, we have today what is known as the IRS, and form 1040EZ.

You crack that window to let in a bit of fresh air, it's not long before all the blood-sucking creatures are in the house.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 11, 2021)

KMixson said:


> If your camera records a crime and you hand over the information, they are going to look at that. What if, they see you doing something wrong that was recorded way earlier on the camera? Do you think they will let it slide? What if your HOA see's that your grass was 1/2" too high in the footage and comes after you for not maintaining your lawn after seeing it on the news? This comes to dash camera's. If you capture something on your dash camera it is a good idea to give them just as much as they need and no more. I have mine set up to do 3 minute loops. That way they can not go back and say he was speeding the day before and that shows he is irresponsible and must be at fault for the incident captured on the camera.



YIKES! Your HOA monitors lawn moving to +/- half an inch! 

I was given a GoPro a while back. I really need to learn how to use it as a dash cam and on the boat. The "loop" feature seems like a good idea.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 25, 2021)

For one thing, I'm not a conspiracy type of guy.If my camera records a crime or impaired driver I will let law enforcement use that information. My family is either in law enforcement or military, and I have a very strong knowledge of what they are doing. My security system is not accessible to others and isn't in plain sight. It's also not cheap except for the one that I have as a visible deterrent. My choice came from a company that upgraded system. I had installed the first system and at the time it was necessary to have a hidden system that was capable of self focusing and the camera small enough to not be noticeable. I have a ring camera for my drive way and mailbox after having issues with the mail delivery. That wasn't enough for the post office to do something about the issue. After installing the latest system, I get my mail delivered every day and earlier, and the thefts have been stopped. After years of bad service and union issues the cameras put a stop to all of the self serving employees. A Federal investigation is still pending and many of them will have their day court. With all of the cameras in use these days, some still feel the need to help themselves to what isn't theirs.


----------



## gogittum (Aug 26, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> I don't know guys. I look at this differently. I witness a crime, I'm happy to share that with the PD. My camera witnesses a crime, they can have that too. That is a lot different than someone having access to my personal life. But (there is always a "but", haha), if I ever thought I was being monitored or something like that, then it definitely would be an issue.



You beat me to it with your last 2 posts. I'd gladly give up footage that would help in solving a crime and would volunteer it if I saw I had it. I hate a thief worse than almost anything else and will go to great lengths to deter or catch one.

Paranoia works in strange ways. I had an inexpensive Lorex system at my home in NM, mainly for seeing who was at the door, but 3 cameras in total to record a break-in. The Lorex system was such a raging PIA to work with that I never did get it set up the way I wanted. That home was fairly isolated in a semi-rural area, so it wasn't a real problem.

Now I've moved to FL; have rented for the past 7 months and have my mail forwarded and packages delivered to a box at the UPS store. I get a lot of packages. Convenient and secure.....no need for a camera.

Paperwork is underway now for my own place and closing in about 3 weeks. Since I'm a senior living entirely on SS, my income is limited (very) and my new place is an older mobile home in a very rundown neighborhood. My big concern now is package theft off my porch - some of my neighbors look pretty sketchy and, tho' I do realize you can't judge a book by its' cover......frequently the cover gives a good idea of what's inside.

I'm going to want a new, somewhat better setup to remotely record what's happening at my door and also with my small boat parked beside the home. LDUBS setup where he saw the sprinkler from 300 miles away sounds interesting. Which system ?? How much hassle to program ?? How big the cameras and how easy to hide ?? It's got to be moderately priced - can't afford a $500 system.

(don't know which button I hit - didn't intend for this to be centered like it is)


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 26, 2021)

gogittum said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know guys. I look at this differently. I witness a crime, I'm happy to share that with the PD. My camera witnesses a crime, they can have that too. That is a lot different than someone having access to my personal life. But (there is always a "but", haha), if I ever thought I was being monitored or something like that, then it definitely would be an issue.
> ...




I have a home security system through Xfinity. I bought the four outside motion cameras from them a few years back for I think $80 each. Not sure what they cost now. I pay them $20/month to store the camera data. Easy hook up as long as you have a 120V power source. BTW, I was able to see the broken sprinkler gusher because the guy walking by tripped the camera. I doubt the water shooting up by itself would have been enough motion. 

Now for the bad news. I recently had someone clean out my truck. Took all my boat keys and a bunch of other stuff that was of little account. Even though one camera was pointing right at the truck, it did not pick them up. Maybe because it was completely dark out, but whatever the reason it was disappointing to me and feels like a waste of my money. The good news is these guys were making the rounds and ended up stealing a car and getting caught. While they were not caught on my camera, they were caught full face on another victim's camera. I got my boat keys back! It is a good idea to put your name and phone number on the key floatie. 

In addition to the Xfinity camera I have a ring doorbell camera. I actually like that better but it only covers an area at the front door. My daughter has Ring security cameras inside and outside of their house. They access them remotely on their smart phones. I'm not sure of the cost or the install, but they look like they work pretty good. 

Kind of sad, but here in California, I don't think the small time crooks care at all about security cameras. If these guys hadn't stolen the car, I doubt they would have even been arrested. But that is an issue we probably should avoid talking about for the good of the forum.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 27, 2021)

Congratulations on getting your stuff back.

That is not usually the case.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 27, 2021)

Kismet said:


> Congratulations on getting your stuff back.
> 
> That is not usually the case.



Thanks. I was completely surprised when I got the call from the police officer. I had already taken my remote box apart so I could get the key code from the side of the ignition switch. The call came soon enough that I was able to cancel the order for the replacement keys. 

I talked to the guy who had his care stolen. They used the garage door remote to get into his house. Took his laptop and wife's purse. They were already into his bank accounts when he discovered the stuff missing. These guys know what they are doing. It is likely the guys caught driving the car were just part of a crew involved in these break-ins. I can only hope they spill the beans on the rest of the crooks.


----------



## gogittum (Aug 28, 2021)

There's a very powerful lesson right there. I've never thought of what hackers could accomplish, but there it is, right there. Who cares if they can hack into my motion detector camera ?? My garage door and my bank accounts are a whole 'nuther thing.

My cousin has a very nice condo in CA and they use the garage remote as their primary entry.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 28, 2021)

My truck is always parked outside on the driveway. I never put the garage door opener in it. But it has a programmed button up above the rearview mirror that will open the garage door. I'm sure the crooks know all about those. When we are gone overnight, we always disable the garage door. 

BTW, Mrs Ldubs wanted to hit garage sales for fun last weekend. I paid $3 for a little league aluminum bat. Excellent club. Won't even need to choke up.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 30, 2021)

UH..

get a softball appropriately-sized for the bat and scuff it up a bit, then keep the two together--obviously a casual play-thing and not a potential weapon at all. :roll: :roll:


----------



## KMixson (Sep 2, 2021)

I just had the police show up at my door a couple of minutes ago asking if I had video footage of my neighbors place across the street from me which was broken into today. All I have is a Ring doorbell camera which is aimed in that direction but it is too far for my camera to activate the motion detection from motion on their property. My camera does have a feature that it takes a still picture every 15 minutes so you can view a stop motion video as long as it does not pick up motion. It did not pick up any motion between the time I left for work and the time I returned home today. There was no usable footage on it for my neighbor. Too bad. I hate a thief. I would love to help catch a thief.


----------



## Vader809 (Oct 6, 2021)

The ring camera I put on above my garage door works better than the other system. I'm surprised at how well it works. Infrared, motion activated, sounds and a range zone that I have just for the lazy post lady. I really don't care if she likes me or not. A neighbor a few streets over caught her on camera throwing his mail out in the rain and then putting it in the mailbox!? Crazy $!$:


----------



## consejosatisfy (Jul 11, 2022)

If you want to install a good quality surveillance camera, you should know that almost all automatic cameras are now controlled by apps.


----------



## consejosatisfy (Jul 11, 2022)

consejosatisfy said:


> If you want to install a good quality surveillance camera, you should know that almost all automatic cameras are now controlled by apps.



I like to use the new cameras that can pick up motion and also inform me about movements with notifications and banners on my phone. Think about how convenient that is. Are you reluctant to take it because of the difficulty of working with smart devices or because you think these cameras have weak optics? I bought a surveillance camera at alloptica.com. I think you can find a waterproof device that allows you to detect movement even under the pressure of the water column.


----------



## gogittum (Jul 13, 2022)

Reading all this and thinking about the Lorex cameras I had in NM, I wasn't real crazy about the Lorex - mostly because of the crappy software - but I did like the always-on feature on a loop. Didn't hafta be any motion, so anything and everything got picked up. I'll be shopping for a new one here in FL soon and will look for that feature.


----------



## consejosatisfy (Jul 21, 2022)

I agree with you about Lorex cameras, I use them too, but now I choose better models.


----------

